# Looking for a cheap room in Athens North-East



## Chouardz (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello, 

I'm a 34yo french guy that will work in Athens next week.

I'm looking for a cheap room in Athens North East, or at a reasonable distance, for the 8 july 2012.

Just somewhere where I could rest and sleep for one month or two

Please contact me if you have


----------

